# Chatter in the yard...



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

You see these 3 kids, I have to feed them.









So I am going to lay here untill that corn shows up....









Where are you?









Ok, here I am. Take your silly picture! Just bring me my corn!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

oh good grief, that last one looks like he's completely drunk on corn. i expect to see a hiccup at any moment!  what a lark! lol thanks for sharing these Donnie.

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lol. I had to grab the camera quick when I seen that. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That last one is so funny. You nailed it man! Cool.
Beautiful Avatar BTW.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I picked up my SB-600 flash today. Cant wait to see the results I get from it.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very good Donnie. That last one is a real beauty. Glad to hear you got your SB-600. It is a great speedlight. Now for those kinds of pics you might want to look into the Better Beamer flash extender to get the light right on that little booger. Good job.
James


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks James. I will check that out.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

I like the last one... it looks like he's sending a message that he's absolutely STARVING just to find the cupboard empty!! hahaha


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

"I just wanted to sit here and give thanks for the lovely weather and to the guy that feeds up this corn"









"Hey, I see a dog!"









"And I see you"









"Dont make me leap on you!"









"Whatever"


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i love squirrel pics! thanks for sharing more Donnie. 

would you like some critique? i'll give it now as i likely won't get much chance to come back later...

the squirrel pics seem a little blurry to me. maybe adjust your shutter speed...? or, find something to balance on. a table, a chair on a table (i did that lots before i got my tripod), try using a small beanbag to help give you stability.

the dog (gorgeous dog by the way!). i think you've over exposed it. the white parts have lost detail in the dog. also, focus on the dog's face (his eyes preferably). i think in the second one, the focus is on the grass.

please forgive me if you're not looking for critique. but if you are, i hope something was helpful for you here. 

those little creatures sure have loads of character. thanks again for sharing.

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Feedback helps me a ton! I think the problem I am having with alot of the squirrel shots is I am zoomed in at the full 200mm using my shaky hands. I am going to pick up a monopod soon. I should have opted for the VR lens, but I had to get what I could afford at the time. Far as being over exposed, That is why I run -EV on the camera as I have learned I can bump up the color during editing. I was trying a couple different things today, And that was the end result. Again, I like reading the comments. It only helps me to get better.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i read something a while back and it made me think a lot. a photographer for one of our photography magazines here said that he prefers to get his photos as correct as he can as he takes them. he prefers spending time taking photos rather than spending time on post processing. 

my thoughts are similar. i would rather get out there and have a ball once i've learnt all the idiosyncracies of my camera. my old computer can only stand so much processing before it has a hissy fit. sure i do some standard stuff like sharpening and adding a signature and when i'm in an arty quirky mood, i'll play a bit with saturation etc. but mostly, i find it far easier to try and get the initial photo as correct as i can.

each to his/her own though  i know some people absolutely love spending time in post processing. and that's cool for them. just not really my thing i guess.

the more i zoom in on mine, the more shake blur i get. i need a steady surface for my camera, though with practise i'm slowly getting the hang of the sway and shake thing my body does. lol

maybe lifting the shutter speed will help to keep the focus? if i'm shooting at my lens maximum zoom of 135mm then i try and keep my shutter at 125 or mostly 160

not sure if that's helpful to you, but thought i'd mention it at least.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks again Karen. Dont get me wrong, I love seeing a picture that comes out perfect with no editing. I believe on alot of my first back yard shots, I was using Aperture priority. Seems like alot of my shots came out better. For about the last week now, I have been shooting in manual mode. I have been doing this because I have control over the camera. Maybe I need to let the camera make the decisions again for awhile because it's plain to see it's showing me who the boss is lol.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

that's not a bad idea. i do that sometimes and then when i try a shot in manual i look to see if i can copy the settings it's chosen in shutter mode or even programme mode. then i alter one thing to a way out level to see what difference it makes. learning the camera sure is fun.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey..that dog has pink toenails! LOL cute dog!!


----------

